

Deutsche Grammophon launches giant, DRM-free classical music store - pg
http://www.boingboing.net/2007/11/30/deutsche-gramafon-la.html

======
mattmaroon
That's pretty sweet. They've always released much of the best classical
recording available. I'd probably buy a lot of this if not for Rhapsody type
services.

Their selection is truly massive it seems. A search for Mahler alone turned up
72 products. Hell, Mahler conducted by Bernstein turns up 21. Only DG could do
that.

Classical is probably the only form of music where one label could have their
own site and still have awesome selection.

The site design is pretty good. I mean, it's not great, and nothing a Y C
group would build, but if you told me that a major record label created a site
for classical music only, I'd expect worse.

------
dfranke
Needs work. The web design is clunky and restriction to a single label means
the selection is not the greatest. I'll keep them in mind and check them out
again down the road, but for now I'm sticking with Amazon.

~~~
vang3lis
but what a label! deutsche grammophon is the finest classical music label out
there

------
lsb
What I'd find really interesting is a music store that sold new classical
music, by David Cope's EMI for example. Generate new scores of classical music
(by an algorithm trained on Bach/Vivaldi/Purcell/&c), and synthesize them with
something better than MIDI.

